# [Alsaconf] ne détecte pas ma carte son {Résolu}

## Damiatux

Plop,

Je viens d'intaller récement une Gentoo avec un GNOME flambant neuf. Voulant se servir de ce PC comme bureau, j'ai donc suivis cette documentation. Tout ce passe très bien. Mais quand je fais alsaconf, j'ai droit à ça :

« No supported PnP or PCI card found.

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/ships? »

J'ai pourtant tout bien coché dans la configuration du kernel.

Voici ma carte son au cas où :

```
# lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sat Mar 13, 2010 8:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcTux

Que renvoie la commande :

```
# lsmod
```

?

----------

## Damiatux

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxnetflt             11632  0 

vboxnetadp              5104  0 

vboxdrv              1710236  2 vboxnetflt,vboxnetadp

gspca_main             22552  0 

scsi_wait_scan          1432  0 

test_nx                 2376  0
```

----------

## Poussin

La sortie de ça

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND | grep -v \#

```

m'intéresserait

----------

## Damiatux

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND | grep -v \# 

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y
```

----------

## Poussin

essaie de passer alsa en module, de même que le pilote HDA intel

J'ai souvent eu des problemes quand tout cela était compilé en dur

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai passé ALSA en module, et effectivement ça marche.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## novazur

Désolé de ressortir un vieux sujet, mais j'ai le même genre de problème.

alsaconf ne détecte pas ma carte. Pourtant, alsasound me trouve bien les modules de mon noyau, et alsamixer la voit bien lui.

Et tout ce qui concerne le son (et qui est modulaire) est en module dans mon noyau.

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                     [ ok ]

```

```
00:09.0 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio [10de:07fc] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:736b]

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at fea78000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

```
# play /usr/local/perso/sounds/sonnerie.wav

/usr/local/perso/sounds/sonnerie.wav:

 File Size: 24.5k     Bit Rate: 177k

  Encoding: Signed PCM

  Channels: 1 @ 16-bit

Samplerate: 11025Hz

Replaygain: off

  Duration: 00:00:01.10

In:100%  00:00:01.10 [00:00:00.00] Out:53.0k [      |      ] Hd:0.7 Clip:0

Done.

```

```

│ Card: HDA NVidia                                                             F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Nvidia MCP73 HDMI                                                      F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                     F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: -9,00]                                                Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                                      │

│                                                                                                      │

│    ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐             │

│    │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │             │

│    ├──┤     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     └──┘     ┌──┐    │

│    │OO│              │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │MM│     │OO│              │MM│    │

│    └──┘              └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘              └──┘    │

│     81     83<>83    0<>0     0<>0      0        0       0<>0     0<>0     0<>0     0<>0             │

│ < Master >  PCM     Front   Surround  Center    LFE      Side     Line     Mic    Mic Boos  S/PDIF   │

```

Pourquoi diable alsaconf ne voit-il pas cette carte ?

Certes, je peux configurer à la main, mais j'aime bien les trucs qui marchent "normalement".

Des idées svp ?

----------

